# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  My first pregnant Golden Shrimp

## goody992828

Hey thought of sharing some good news to people here, I just bought this golden for about six weeks and yesterday was so overwhelmed that I spotted this little female golden carrying eggs with her... wow I am so excited ..... hopefully all will turn into shrimplets... heee

here is a picture of my golden

----------


## Crystal Red Shrimp

nice one hope you have more offsprings

----------


## goody992828

thanks bro hope to see more pregnant shrimp, kind of greedy ya....

----------


## Radiance

> thanks bro hope to see more pregnant shrimp, kind of greedy ya....


Congrats!
Do keep us posted on the shrimplets  :Grin:

----------


## goody992828

> Congrats!
> Do keep us posted on the shrimplets


 
Thanks Bro

That is for sure. Cheers!

----------


## goody992828

> Nice one gd luck bro....


thanks bro

hope it turn into shrimplets.... i am crossing my fingers...

----------


## Wjustin

grats bro shrimplets!

----------


## Numbskull

whoo hoo~~ Golden pregnant!!

Pray they come out with the nicest pattern and thick whites! Congrats!!  :Grin:

----------


## goody992828

> grats bro shrimplets!


Oh No! This few days can't even see that pregnant golden around, not sure the egg has been hatch or..... sob! :Crying:  sob! :Crying:

----------


## goody992828

> whoo hoo~~ Golden pregnant!!
> 
> Pray they come out with the nicest pattern and thick whites! Congrats!!


Thanks bro

First I will pray the eggs really turn into Shrimplets, then will pray for the colours..... :Grin:

----------


## Sandfire

congrats...

Nice female... good luck bro

----------


## rage

Nice Bro, Keep us update on the shrimplets! Pics Please.  :Jump for joy:

----------


## goody992828

> congrats...
> 
> Nice female... good luck bro


 
Thanks, not sure my luck is out, can't find the mother shrimp or shrimplets  :Exasperated: ?????

----------


## goody992828

> Nice Bro, Keep us update on the shrimplets! Pics Please.


 
First need to find out is they still alive first...  :Crying:

----------


## Radiance

> Thanks, not sure my luck is out, can't find the mother shrimp or shrimplets ?????


Really? Oh damn... that's real sad!

----------


## hann

> Thanks, not sure my luck is out, can't find the mother shrimp or shrimplets ?????


Not to worry. Some of my pregnant shrimp like to hide a lot. Do you have many hiding places? Especially those driftwoods or lava rocks with some spaces vacant at the bottom. They had ever hid there and I had a hard time finding them. Even food cannot lure them out. Need to search high and low. As long as you do not see her corpse, then still got chance.

----------


## goody992828

> Not to worry. Some of my pregnant shrimp like to hide a lot. Do you have many hiding places? Especially those driftwoods or lava rocks with some spaces vacant at the bottom. They had ever hid there and I had a hard time finding them. Even food cannot lure them out. Need to search high and low. As long as you do not see her corpse, then still got chance.


Yup for sure my tank have plenty of hiding place. So far can't find any corpse yet....  :Opps:  crossing my fingers.......

----------


## goody992828

> Really? Oh damn... that's real sad!


Will never say die, will keep on trying...... if this want can't make it, will wait for the next to get pregnant....

----------


## sthh

> Will never say die, will keep on trying...... if this want can't make it, will wait for the next to get pregnant....


No worries, once your shrimps are comfortable in your tank, they will continually breed. I am sure you won't have to wait too long.

----------


## hann

> No worries, once your shrimps are comfortable in your tank, they will continually breed. I am sure you won't have to wait too long.


Totally agreed. I have at least one pregnant shrimp in the tank at all times ever since I spotted the 1st pregnant shrimp 2 months ago. At peak, I have 4 pregnant shrimp. They are like taking turn to carry eggs.  :Grin:

----------


## goody992828

> No worries, once your shrimps are comfortable in your tank, they will continually breed. I am sure you won't have to wait too long.


 
Ok thanks for the information.

----------


## vernonlcm

> As long as you do not see her corpse, then still got chance.


Sorry i don't mean to curse you or so, i thought if is really dead for a while, it will sometimes be eaten by other shrimps so may not be possible to see the corpse unlike fish. If dead, sure can find corpse right?

Anyway all the best to you, it must be well alive hiding somewhere. Cheers.

----------


## hann

> Sorry i don't mean to curse you or so, i thought if is really dead for a while, it will sometimes be eaten by other shrimps so may not be possible to see the corpse unlike fish. If dead, sure can find corpse right?
> 
> Anyway all the best to you, it must be well alive hiding somewhere. Cheers.


Of course, after so many days since the day the missing shrimp thread was posted, I think most likely that it is dead. Conversely, if it went missing for one day, there is still likelihood that it is hiding somewhere.

----------


## goody992828

> Of course, after so many days since the day the missing shrimp thread was posted, I think most likely that it is dead. Conversely, if it went missing for one day, there is still likelihood that it is hiding somewhere.


 
Just to update, found the female Golden again, but no more eggs and no shrimplets............. :Crying:  ...... think my tank condition is no good....

----------


## thinbluelinesafari

The shrimplet will be very small.. try harder to find it.

Many more to come...

----------


## nasty12

> Just to update, found the female Golden again, but no more eggs and no shrimplets............. ...... think my tank condition is no good....


bro~ just wait a week or so! maybe give birth le lei! 
Good luck^^

----------


## Fuzzy

Yeah, even though CRS shrimplets carry the distinctive markings and colouration, they are really really tiny.

I'm talking less than 1mm size, its very hard to see them, especially in a planted tank.
Give it a few weeks, and be careful when doing water changes, don't suck the little guys up!

----------


## mordrake

don't see doesn't mean not there. be careful during water changes. always check the pail before pouring the water away. in a couple of weeks, you may get a surprise.

----------


## goody992828

> The shrimplet will be very small.. try harder to find it.
> 
> Many more to come...


 



> bro~ just wait a week or so! maybe give birth le lei! 
> Good luck^^





> Yeah, even though CRS shrimplets carry the distinctive markings and colouration, they are really really tiny.
> 
> I'm talking less than 1mm size, its very hard to see them, especially in a planted tank.
> Give it a few weeks, and be careful when doing water changes, don't suck the little guys up!





> don't see doesn't mean not there. be careful during water changes. always check the pail before pouring the water away. in a couple of weeks, you may get a surprise.


 
Thanks to all bros for your advice

I do understand that shrimplets are very small indeed, however when my sakura gave birth I am able to see them on the wall of the tank, but seems to me the golden did not manage to get the eggs into shimplets I think as it been few weeks already, hence I don't think there is anymore survival.

So no choice will wait for it to get pregnant again.....

By the way recently also saw one of my sakura got pregnant again, however saw the eggs on the belle area seems like dropping out, it tangling around so not sure what went wrong.

----------


## Radiance

Maybe wait for a while when they appear out of no where and give you a big surprise  :Smile:

----------


## goody992828

> Maybe wait for a while when they appear out of no where and give you a big surprise


 
Well bro I sure hope so..... that is teh least I can do now.....hahah

----------


## goody992828

Haha this morning found 1 golden and 1 BDS carrying eggs again, hopefully this time round can give me some offsprings.....

----------


## altezza_87

just sharing my experience, I used to have really nice sakuras which berried but due to some reason it suddenly died. But when I saw the 2 black dots on all the eggs, i used a stick to dig it out from the dead shrimp and put the eggs back into the water. 1 to 2 days later I saw fries swimming in my tank. I am only left with that pregnant shrimp in my tank, so I believe it works!

----------


## thinbluelinesafari

> Haha this morning found 1 golden and 1 BDS carrying eggs again, hopefully this time round can give me some offsprings.....



Congratulation!!! :Jump for joy:

----------


## goody992828

> just sharing my experience, I used to have really nice sakuras which berried but due to some reason it suddenly died. But when I saw the 2 black dots on all the eggs, i used a stick to dig it out from the dead shrimp and put the eggs back into the water. 1 to 2 days later I saw fries swimming in my tank. I am only left with that pregnant shrimp in my tank, so I believe it works!


Oh really, I didn't know eggs can survive on it own? that is amazing....





> Congratulation!!!


 
Thanks bro, spotted another pregnant CRS, total 3 pregant shrimps.... wow.... seems like things is looking good in my tank

----------


## goody992828

Hi Guys

At last I manage to see some CRS shrimplets on the moss, so tiny that i have to strain my eyes till almost pop out. But worth it, kind of excited thou.

But question, can those small little thing be graded when they are so young?

----------


## vernonlcm

> Hi Guys
> 
> At last I manage to see some CRS shrimplets on the moss, so tiny that i have to strain my eyes till almost pop out. But worth it, kind of excited thou.
> 
> But question, can those small little thing be graded when they are so young?


Does the CRS shrimplets look like those Sakura shrimplets when they are small??? Care to take some photos to show us?

----------


## goody992828

> wow is nice to see the CRS shrimplets hehe....


Yeah.... at last after 3 months of waiting.... now waiting for my Golden eggs to hatch into shrimplets....




> Does the CRS shrimplets look like those Sakura shrimplets when they are small??? Care to take some photos to show us?


 
No there look just like their parent CRS, has white & red strip on their body..... sakura will be just red..... Take photo....errr will try if my camera & my skill are up to standard.... :Embarassed: , because there are really really very tiny..... think just few days old.... however will try to see if I can capture some picture and update here. stay tune.... :Jump for joy:

----------


## Numbskull

> Hi Guys
> 
> At last I manage to see some CRS shrimplets on the moss, so tiny that i have to strain my eyes till almost pop out. But worth it, kind of excited thou.
> 
> But question, can those small little thing be graded when they are so young?


usually can. I can spotted mine as Hinos and probably golden crs. But as they grow older their pattern will change a bit. I got a crown Juvenile 1 month ago, now no more cos the red starts to overlap the white.  :Sad:

----------


## vernonlcm

I mix my tank with crs and sakura and both have few pregnant but how come I only see sakura shrimplets but not crs? Really thought of just focusing on rearing only crs in this case.

----------


## hann

> I mix my tank with crs and sakura and both have few pregnant but how come I only see sakura shrimplets but not crs? Really thought of just focusing on rearing only crs in this case.


Maybe your tank's current parameters are only suitable to sakura shrimplet, which are also more hardy than CRS. Pregnant does not necessarily have a high shrimplet survival rate.

----------


## silane

> I mix my tank with crs and sakura and both have few pregnant but how come I only see sakura shrimplets but not crs? Really thought of just focusing on rearing only crs in this case.


CRS shrimplets are tougher to survive and hatch when compare with sakuras. 

Better to keep CRS alone, sukura may over shadow the CRS population.

----------


## vernonlcm

Hi bro Silane, I know you are the expert rearing crs. Care to give some advice on how to get hatch the crs and have more survival rate? I been daily adding shrimp tonic and I m very sure my tank is quite stable already with no death rate for quite sometimes already.
I also have plenty of sakura shrimplets in my tank but just can't find any crs shrimplets despite got few crs berried same amount with those berried sakura.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.



> CRS shrimplets are tougher to survive and hatch when compare with sakuras. 
> 
> Better to keep CRS alone, sukura may over shadow the CRS population.

----------


## goody992828

Hi Guys

Attach is the best picture that I manage to capture of my shrimplets, total I saw 4 of them, and seems like 2 CRS & 2 BDS, and picture show was just 2 of them which is very blurr due to their size is less than 2mm. Hence need to circle them in the picture for you guys to take a look. Will keep you guys updated when they are of a bigger size.

----------


## vernonlcm

> Hi Guys
> 
> Attach is the best picture that I manage to capture of my shrimplets, total I saw 4 of them, and seems like 2 CRS & 2 BDS, and picture show was just 2 of them which is very blurr due to their size is less than 2mm. Hence need to circle them in the picture for you guys to take a look. Will keep you guys updated when they are of a bigger size.


Wow... I really envy you a lot. Mine berried but no sign of crs shrimplets just many sakura's shrimplets. So sad...

----------


## goody992828

> Wow... I really envy you a lot. Mine berried but no sign of crs shrimplets just many sakura's shrimplets. So sad...


 
Thank Bro, 

But I am still keeping my finger cross, as my tank is still having some issues which once a while I will see one shrimp death. So now hoping that those small little thing will be able to tune themselves to my tank condition from birth. But guess survival rate is minimum...

----------


## vernonlcm

May i know did you disturb your tank once a while cos if so, it will affect the death of the shrimps. Anyway good luck to you.




> Thank Bro, 
> 
> But I am still keeping my finger cross, as my tank is still having some issues which once a while I will see one shrimp death. So now hoping that those small little thing will be able to tune themselves to my tank condition from birth. But guess survival rate is minimum...

----------


## goody992828

> May i know did you disturb your tank once a while cos if so, it will affect the death of the shrimps. Anyway good luck to you.


 
Yes every day I will top up the water twice, about 1.5 litre once in the morning and than evening due to using fan. but I do treat the water with de-chrorinating. Will this be a problem? water is taken direct from tap and treated before adding with the dripping method.

----------


## goody992828

Sigh!............. All shrimplets gone.... no survival...... so tired......

----------


## Gucci

> Yes every day I will top up the water twice, about 1.5 litre once in the morning and than evening due to using fan. but I do treat the water with de-chrorinating. Will this be a problem? water is taken direct from tap and treated before adding with the dripping method.


Your topping up of water is too muc for them to handle thats 3 L daily i presume . I would suggest that u invest in a chiller instead to solve your water problem. 

1 thing i am curious. How long do u "treat" your tap water

----------


## goody992828

> Your topping up of water is too muc for them to handle thats 3 L daily i presume . I would suggest that u invest in a chiller instead to solve your water problem. 
> 
> 1 thing i am curious. How long do u "treat" your tap water


 
Hi 

i guess that will be the only way out to get the water stable for now. I don't age the water when topping up. just direct from tap and add in anti chrorine.

----------


## Gucci

Now you have answered my question . so do u think adding tap water then anti chlorine is safe ? people age their water at least 2-3 days before they can use it . else dont even think abt shrimplets much less whether your shrimp can survive anot . good luck and go read up more  :Smile:

----------


## goody992828

Ok great thanks. Feel sorry for the shrimplets that i murder them due to my noob in shrimp keeping. Will find out the real way of safe keeping the shrimp than.

----------


## NingNing

don't need to weekly water change. 

our shrimps do not give off as much nitrate as we like to think. furthermore, our tanks are mostly made out of moss and greenies.. these greenies will help to absorb nitrates. 

our shrimps are not arowana or fish tt need barebottom tanks, so, less water change and lesser water volume changed. 

this lessens the risk of any poisoning. also lessens your load for the week.

----------


## goody992828

> don't need to weekly water change. 
> 
> our shrimps do not give off as much nitrate as we like to think. furthermore, our tanks are mostly made out of moss and greenies.. these greenies will help to absorb nitrates. 
> 
> our shrimps are not arowana or fish tt need barebottom tanks, so, less water change and lesser water volume changed. 
> 
> this lessens the risk of any poisoning. also lessens your load for the week.


 
Hi Ning2

Thanks for the tips, I guess you are right as my is a 3ft tank and guess those waste should be well absorb by the plants... Lesson learn for me.....sigh... heartache..... :Exasperated:

----------


## goody992828

Hi All

This morning was staring at my shrimp tank and wondering should I stop this hobby, because for the past few months I have being trying very hard and spending lots of money over this hobby to see them perish one by one till today only manage to see 2 BDS 2 CRS & one Golden, however to my surprise I saw one little BDS hiding under some moss happily picking up foods. Wow I am a happy man to see this, maybe to others it is just like "chicken feet" easily down thing. But to me with one survival after months of trying and be it a lower grade, I am still very satisfied.... Hopefully this is the good start for me man..............hahahha

Cheers

----------


## Gucci

> Hi All
> 
> This morning was staring at my shrimp tank and wondering should I stop this hobby, because for the past few months I have being trying very hard and spending lots of money over this hobby to see them perish one by one till today only manage to see 2 BDS 2 CRS & one Golden, however to my surprise I saw one little BDS hiding under some moss happily picking up foods. Wow I am a happy man to see this, maybe to others it is just like "chicken feet" easily down thing. But to me with one survival after months of trying and be it a lower grade, I am still very satisfied.... Hopefully this is the good start for me man..............hahahha
> 
> Cheers


Way to go dude . Glad to share your happiness. Try to post pictures to update this thread. Good luck to your shrimpkeeping.

----------


## goody992828

Hey bro

Thanks

Ok sure will try to take some picture and post it if I can find the shrimp first hahah, cos mine is a 3 feet tank heavily planted..... let see if I can spot that little chap this weekend

----------


## moss

> Hi All
> 
> This morning was staring at my shrimp tank and wondering should I stop this hobby, because for the past few months I have being trying very hard and spending lots of money over this hobby to see them perish one by one till today only manage to see 2 BDS 2 CRS & one Golden, however to my surprise I saw one little BDS hiding under some moss happily picking up foods. Wow I am a happy man to see this, maybe to others it is just like "chicken feet" easily down thing. But to me with one survival after months of trying and be it a lower grade, I am still very satisfied.... Hopefully this is the good start for me man..............hahahha
> 
> Cheers


 
I totally emphatise how you feel. I think my tank had stablized recently since my shrimps stopped dying at one a day. I currently have one crs baby which is currently 3 weeks old. Hang in there!

----------


## goody992828

Hi All

Manage to capture one of my BDS shrimplets on Sunday, and think I saw another one which was quick and went into hiding before I am able to get a snap shot on it. Looking strong....heee

----------

